# I had the pleasure



## rpbrown (Oct 3, 2012)

A few months ago I had the pleasure to work the Master Masons degree for a young man in our lodge. Don't get me wrong, I have worked several masters degrees. But this was special and I may never see anything like it again.

This young man was the latest in a long line of Masons in his family. And at his degree were a total of 4 generations of his family of Masons, each of which had a part in his degree.

Some of the older members of his family I had never seen before only because they were up in years and in poor health and could no longer make it to lodge. But they sure made it for this and it was very special for the young Mason, not to mention everyone else in the lodge. Not sure there was a dry eye in the house when the speeches were done.

This was one of those times that you file away in your memory as special because you may never see it again.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 3, 2012)

That is awesome. It would have been cool to be there to see it.


----------



## widows son (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome, unfortunately I am first mason in my family but, I will be starting a tradition hopefully


----------



## rpbrown (Oct 3, 2012)

My Grandfather was a mason but he died when I was 8 and never really knew my father. However, my son is now a mason and maybe a start of things to come.


----------



## EZFlyer (Oct 6, 2012)

I thought I was the first Mason in my family, but then I found out I had many cousins that are also Masons.


----------

